# Ballet On Youtube



## haydnguy

I have always bought my CD/DVD's. Because of the situation at my home I will have to watch my DVD's (opera's and ballets) on my old laptop which I don't mind. 

My new laptop does not have a CD/DVD player and I was curious about watching on YouTube. I tried to watch the Nutcracker but found it broken up into 1-4 minute clips. 

I know that others have moved online a long time ago and was wondering how they watched the videos there?


----------



## jegreenwood




----------



## adriesba

There are several good ballet videos on YouTube. To find them you can type in the name of the one you are looking for, and if you get excerpts back, add the word "complete" to your query. The _Nutcracker_ video jegreenwood linked is probably where I'd start if I were looking for a complete performance.


----------



## haydnguy

Thank you for the reply. I have found complete opera videos relatively easy but when I looked for ballet's they were chopped up. Thanks again.


----------

